# Fave Holiday recipes



## SkylarV217 (Nov 17, 2008)

So I was looking through recipes and trying to prepare for the holidays and I thought it could be fun to share our fave. recipes.

Here's one of my faves for Thanksgiving : 


Pumpkin Cookies

1 cup oil
3 cups sugar
2 eggs -- beaten
3 teaspoons vanilla
5 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
2 teaspoons nutmeg
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon allspice
1/4 teaspoon ginger
1 3/4 teaspoons salt
1 29-ounce can solid-pack pumpkin
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup chopped walnuts (optional) 

Pre-heat oven to 350 F. Beat oil and sugar in mixing bowl. Add eggs and vanilla, beating well. Sift flour, baking powder, baking soda, spices, and salt together. Add to sugar mixture alternately with pumpkin, beating well after each addition. Fold in chocolate chips and nuts. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto greased cookie sheets. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes or until golden brown. Cool on wire rack.


----------



## lainz (Nov 17, 2008)

mmmm!! im gonna have to try that one!! I made a super good apple cider last night...

6 cups of apple cider mix
6 all spice berries
5 cloves
3 cinnamon sticks
1/4 cup of maple syrup...or a little less if you don't want it too sweet

Throw everything together in a stainless steel saucepan for about 10 mins...its quick and easy and SOOO good!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 17, 2008)

Pumpkin Fudge

INGREDIENTS:
3 cups white sugar
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons light corn syrup
1/2 cup pumpkin puree
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
(optional)
DIRECTIONS:
1.Butter or grease one 8x8 inch pan.
2.In a 3 quart saucepan, mix together sugar, milk, corn syrup, pumpkin and salt. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring constantly. Reduce heat to medium and continue boiling. Do not stir.
3.When mixture registers 232 degrees F (110 degrees C) on candy thermometer, or forms a soft ball when dropped into cold water, remove pan from heat. Stir in pumpkin pie spice, vanilla, butter and nuts. Cool to lukewarm (110 degrees F or 43 degrees C on candy thermometer).
4.Beat mixture until it is very thick and loses some of its gloss. Quickly pour into a greased eight-inch pan. When firm cut into 36 squares.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 17, 2008)

I am going over for thanksgiving Again this year...My 3rd one! I love the foooood!

So I am cooking some Sausages wrapped in Bacon. And also some Roast potatoes,warming ginger toddy!


*Ingredients*
5 slices streaky bacon, halved widthways
10 chipolata sausages
1 tbsp olive oil
100ml/3½fl oz Greek-style yoghurt
2 tsp wholegrain mustard

*Method*
1. Preheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4 if you wish to oven-cook the sausages (alternatively they can be fried).
2. Place the bacon slices onto a chopping board. Place a sausage at one end of each piece of bacon, roll up the sausage in the bacon and secure with a cocktail stick.
3. Heat the oil in a frying pan, add the sausages and fry for about 12-14 minutes, or until the bacon is crisp and the sausages are cooked through. Alternatively place on a roasting tin and roast in the oven until cooked all the way through.
4. Mix the yoghurt and mustard together in a small bowl.
5. To serve, pile the sausages in the middle of a serving plate with the bowl of dipping sauce alongside.






*Warming Ginger Toddy
*

 Make a ginger teabag with 5cm grated fresh root ginger, 6 cloves and 1 cinnamon stick wrapped in a square of muslin and tied with string. Place in a large jug or heatproof glass bowl. Pour 100ml whisky, 300ml ginger wine and 500ml fresh orange juice in a pan and heat to almost boiling. Pour over the ginger teabag and leave to infuse for 10 minutes. Remove the teabag and add 500ml ginger ale. Divide thin slices of orange between 6 tumblers and top with the hot ginger toddy. Serves 6.


----------

